# Adoption & 1 bed flat



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello there 

I was just wondering do they frown on you only having a 1 bedroom flat/house when you apply fo adoption,   I am just looking at my options.


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi there

I've moved your post over to the main board as it will get seen more  

Unfortunately the child would have to have their own bedroom, is there anyway you could divide the room or extend the property (if a house) etc to make room for your family?

I know one person who fostered a baby but he didn't have his own room, they allowed it temporarily but then insisted the foster carer changed the bedrooms round (her girls has to share a room) so baby had his own room. 

xx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

they definitely asked how many bedrooms we had on our registrartion form so i assume it's an issue

but from how your question is worded do you mean you'll be _starting_ the process in a one bed place, but looking to move?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you 

Well you see we both work full time at the mo but unfortunately we couldn't get a mortgage because of there new bloomin system so we are in council property now they wont let you have a two bed if you don't have children but they will move you into a 2 bed if you have so I wonder if that will sway there dission?


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

definitely worth calling the council and asking first, as there may be a waiting list to upgrade


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi there,

I have called 2 LA'S since starting this process and the bedroom sitiation does seem to be a big thing!

They do say they want little one to have their own room.

xx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hiya

I'm sure someone else on this board had the same problem a couple of years ago, but I've searched and can't find anything!  I'm sure they did eventually get a 2 bedroom and social work got in touch but they really had to fight for it.  Hope you get it worked out somehow.

Bx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

My friend only has a 1 bed flat, she is single though and she has been approved but they said when the child is oer 2 it will need its own room, until then it is acceptable to sleep with parents
L x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought that thanks everyone for you advise


----------

